# Lucky Inhabitants of Marjal



## RAH (Apr 22, 2007)

My wife and I visited the Marjal campsite in Spain last week. This was the only resort-style RV park that we came across that had any resemblance to an American RV park for fifth wheels and motorhomes.

It was especially nice to see both motorhomes and fifth wheels intermingled and their inhabitants sitting around together socialising. We felt immediately at home!

A nice campground with community spirit are the two fundamentals for us (of course Marjal's onsite waste dump, water and twin 16-amp AND 10-amp electric were most welcome too!)

Special thanks to the campers who showed us around the first evening. And to Jolly for making us feel welcome at Bill's birthday party the next day. We hope to see you all this summer (pitch providing).


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Sounds like we'll have to pay a visit in March when we go south. Thanks.

Dougie.


----------



## cavaqueen (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi there,

We are lucky enough to be at Marjal for our second winter, and we love it, the people are very friendly and the campsite is one of the best, hope to meet you next time you visit.

Cavaqueen


----------



## dora (Jan 23, 2008)

We're going to be heading south in a week or so to Mojacar for a couple of months and thinking this could be a good site to use as an inbetween stop. I can't remember what stopped us using it first time round, are dogs allowed here? there was something that stopped us. As our first year in an American Motorhome we are learning that you do have to do a little bit more homework on the sites used than in our old european motorhome. 

D


----------



## dora (Jan 23, 2008)

We're going to be heading south in a week or so to Mojacar for a couple of months and thinking this could be a good site to use as an inbetween stop. I can't remember what stopped us using it first time round, are dogs allowed here? there was something that stopped us. As our first year in an American Motorhome we are learning that you do have to do a little bit more homework on the sites used than in our old european motorhome. 

D


----------

